
Watch a robot solve a Rubik's cube in less than half a second - kentms
https://boingboing.net/2019/05/16/watch-a-robot-solve-a-rubiks.html
======
ecpottinger
Questions, what is the max moves to solve a cube? I mean no matter how you
scramble it you can always just reverse the scrambling, but there must be a
limit to how far you can scramble a solve-able cube.

So even in you used a thousand moves to try and scramble it, it is possible to
solve in fewer moves.

~~~
gus_massa
It's 20 (or 26 depending how you define a move). See
[http://cube20.org/](http://cube20.org/)

Anyway, finding the 20 moves is very difficult and humans use longer path that
are composed of parts that are easier to memorize. Probably the typical length
is a few hundred of moves. I guess the robot use a similar system.

But IIRC there are some intermediate methods that use about 50 moves, that are
easy enough to calculate by a computer but too difficult for humans.

~~~
ecpottinger
Thanks.

